# Beyond precious Maltese/Poodle Mix Lancaster



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....197136333656846.42045.184507328253080&type=1


Here is a quote from Poo-Mix Rescue Dogs

Address

5210 W. Ave. I, Lancaster, CA 93536 · Get Directions

Phone No.	661-940-4191
Website

Department of Animal Care & Control

This little senior 9 yr old girl came to Lancaster shelter as a stray on Feb 17th. Her number is: 4397068. She's very sweet and LOVES to be held. As soon as I open her cage, she climbs on me like a little monkey and hangs on. She needs a good grooming. She looks kind of like she's been on the streets for awhile. She likes canned food.

Added: 02/21/12


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I wish i was in California  what a sweet girl


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

*Missy* said:


> I wish i was in California  what a sweet girl


I so agree, :wub: Missy! 


Can anyone in that area go pull her?


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I hope so I'll just post again so maybe people will see it. I don't know anyone in that area even


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I posted her on FB on my page and other groups...if I didn't have five already.....


----------

